# Pokémon Gold, Silver and Crystal source code leaked



## Dani24f (Apr 24, 2020)

A zip containing the source code of the Gen 2 Pokémon games has surfaced online a few minutes ago.

It contains the ISDMG.EXE file (Internal emulator WITH GB MOBILE ADAPTER SUPPORT!), the GB Mobile Adapter Server emulator (So we theorically replicate Japan-only events) and the source code for a lot (if not all) builds of the Gen 2 Pokémon games in all languages.
More info coming in the next hours!

_Source: 4Chan_


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow big news if true. Source for the announcement?


----------



## Dani24f (Apr 24, 2020)

Heran Bago said:


> Wow big news if true. Source for the announcement?


Go on 4chan, it's all there!


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 24, 2020)

Dani24f said:


> Go on 4chan, it's all there!


If I wanted to visit 4chan, I would visit 4chan.

Do you have a name of the release group or any credible info?


----------



## Dani24f (Apr 24, 2020)

Heran Bago said:


> If I wanted to visit 4chan, I would visit 4chan.
> 
> Do you have a name of the release group or any credible info?


No. Nobody would put itself at risk by crediting to itself the leak. It's all there and the leak has appened minutes ago, so you won't find announcement on any site, but only on pokemon-related discords.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 24, 2020)

It would be a huge opportunity for any release group.

Thanks for doing the legwork on the research.  Please download all the .exe files from 4chan and run them and get back to us.

If you are looking for source code for the 2nd gen games that you can build into a ROM yourself, here is a complete disassembly for crystal with more links in the bottom:
https://github.com/pret/pokecrystal


----------



## aerios169 (Apr 24, 2020)

For the end user how this benefit us ? Or this help for ?


----------



## Dani24f (Apr 24, 2020)

aerios169 said:


> For the end user how this benefit us ? Or this help for ?


Well, a lot of pre-release stuff and playable builds are coming sooner or later, maybe some scrapped Mons, etc...


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 24, 2020)

**please delete**


----------



## Dani24f (Apr 24, 2020)

We got a beta Celeby sprite design, interesting:







And a beta pichu as well: 



Spoiler: Beta Pichu


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 24, 2020)

There is also some unrelease proto. Event rom, source code. This probably come from gamefreak directly but who has leak those x.x


----------



## Dani24f (Apr 24, 2020)

It seems like some pokémon sprites were used as a placeholder for the final design of those. New discoveries will be available asap in the main post.



Spoiler


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm testing the gold demo from 1997 .. OMG this is crazy

EDIT : What is in that folder is crazy, this is history, some files are from 1990 the have been wtiten by Masuda himself ( look in the source code, you will see ).


----------



## Feroz El Mejor (Apr 25, 2020)

It's really nice to have sites like 4chan to get those kind of things, preservation is really interesting.


----------



## ShootingStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Holding out for either Mario 64 SW95 Beta or Zelda 64 at this point. As neat as it is i'm really not into the Pokemon series.
The Game Boy emulator however... that could be interesting.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 25, 2020)

inb4 nanosecond speedruns


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2020)

While anything practical I am likely to do will probably involve one of those commented disassembly projects I still like to see stuff like this.
In my case I am probably more interested in development practices of the time as there is surprisingly little written about them or since discovered.


----------



## AmeenX (Apr 28, 2020)

It contains amazing gen 1 stuff aswell


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 28, 2020)

what i rather see is an updated rom hack of SW 97 (there is an ips patch for a fan ineteration of the complete story for pokemon crystal already complete i wonder if the dev will update it with this sprite dump


----------



## Chad99 (May 23, 2020)

neat


----------

